# Golf only Black Friday deals...



## dufferman (Nov 23, 2016)

I understand if this thread gets pulled, however, I thought maybe a Golf product only thread might be good to get us chumps to spend more money this weekend.

I'm (possibly) after a Garmin S3 watch or above. I know the S2 watch is on sale in American Golf, but I'd like one with bunker / water hazard distances rather than just dog legs & layup distances. I have an S1 watch, but if I'm going to treat myself I'd like to get the most out of it!

Any heads up on an S3 watch (or better) would be appreciated!


----------



## power fade (Nov 23, 2016)

Bought the Mrs a Garmin Approach x40 from very for Â£150, costs Â£200 in American Golf.
She loves it as its a golf gps with shot tracker and also like a fit bit watch/ heart monitor etc


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2016)

dufferman said:



			I understand if this thread gets pulled, however, I thought maybe a Golf product only thread might be good to get us chumps to spend more money this weekend.

I'm (possibly) after a Garmin S3 watch or above. I know the S2 watch is on sale in American Golf, but I'd like one with bunker / water hazard distances rather than just dog legs & layup distances. I have an S1 watch, but if I'm going to treat myself I'd like to get the most out of it!

Any heads up on an S3 watch (or better) would be appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

direct golf doing tom tom watches on offer at moment


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 23, 2016)

Just had a look on hotdeals and there is a link with Nike it is showing a good amount off the clubs ( I think) eg
*Nike Vapor Fly Irons*4 Iron - PW (Right-Handed)

*Â£500 reduced to Â£299.99 
not sure if there another 30% off at the checkout.

just had another look and they give you a code to get 30% off at the till.

so those Â£300 clubs are now Â£210.
*


----------



## karlcole (Nov 23, 2016)

I know it's not much but lots of places shifting the pro v1 for Â£30


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 23, 2016)

Snainton tweeted that there will be a big ping clothing sale on Friday.


----------



## Andy (Nov 23, 2016)

Anyone know of any Bushnell Tour V4 deals?


----------



## Bobirdie (Nov 23, 2016)

Andy said:



			Anyone know of any Bushnell Tour V4 deals?
		
Click to expand...


Â£249 online golf until Monday using promo code BONUS


----------



## Bazzatron (Nov 23, 2016)

American golf doing a Nike waterproof suit for Â£60.


----------



## Andy (Nov 24, 2016)

Bobirdie said:



			Â£249 online golf until Monday using promo code BONUS
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Bob ðŸ‘


----------



## drewster (Nov 24, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Just had a look on hotdeals and there is a link with Nike it is showing a good amount off the clubs ( I think) eg
*Nike Vapor Fly Irons*4 Iron - PW (Right-Handed)

*Â£500 reduced to Â£299.99 
not sure if there another 30% off at the checkout.

just had another look and they give you a code to get 30% off at the till.

so those Â£300 clubs are now Â£210.
*


Click to expand...

There's a thread on here somewhere with someone with Â£200 to spend on new irons. He should be all over these. They're an excellent set. Nike are also dropping their pants on the Vapor Pros which are too good for me but an excellent set at a fantastic price.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2016)

drewster said:



			There's a thread on here somewhere with someone with Â£200 to spend on new irons. He should be all over these. They're an excellent set. Nike are also dropping their pants on the Vapor Pros which are too good for me but an excellent set at a fantastic price.
		
Click to expand...

he got a barely used set off his boss for Â£50!


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Nov 24, 2016)

I know I've been able to post things in the past like this, but if not please can you delete it. I have some Black Friday Coaching offers on my site www.jasondransfieldgolf.com that might interest some of the guys in the North West.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 24, 2016)

I wonder what day Black Friday will start next year


----------



## dufferman (Nov 24, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I wonder what day Black Friday will start next year
		
Click to expand...

26th November 2016....


----------



## shivas irons (Nov 24, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Just had a look on hotdeals and there is a link with Nike it is showing a good amount off the clubs ( I think) eg
*Nike Vapor Fly Irons*4 Iron - PW (Right-Handed)

*Â£500 reduced to Â£299.99 
not sure if there another 30% off at the checkout.

just had another look and they give you a code to get 30% off at the till.

so those Â£300 clubs are now Â£210.
*


Click to expand...

That is a deal!!


----------



## Dannyj1984 (Nov 24, 2016)

NIke vpor fly are sold out now


----------



## Mike07 (Nov 24, 2016)

karlcole said:



			I know it's not much but lots of places shifting the pro v1 for Â£30
		
Click to expand...

where?


----------



## rob_golf1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone know if Clubhouse Golf are doing anything for Black Friday? 

Cheers


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Bridgestone E6 Â£9.99 @ golf depot


----------



## timbo1988 (Nov 24, 2016)

Any game golf devices anywhere on a Black Friday deal?


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 24, 2016)

timbo1988 said:



			Any game golf devices anywhere on a Black Friday deal?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/accesso...golf-live-digital-tracking-system-292587.html


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 24, 2016)

Dannyj1984 said:



			NIke vpor fly are sold out now 

Click to expand...

I had the Fly Pro's in my basket twice last night but each time the checkout failed. #Ain'thappy


----------



## S17er (Nov 25, 2016)

Nike lunar control 4 Â£58.49 at www.zalando.co.uk using code BLCKFRDY25


----------



## glynntaylor (Nov 25, 2016)

You can get Shot Scope for Â£157.50 instead of Â£225.00 using code *blackfiveday16

*


----------



## PaulyMcK (Nov 25, 2016)

Not seen much so far, nearly bought two dozen Srixon AD333s for Â£25 until I realised they were the pre 2015 ball.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 25, 2016)

S17er said:



			Nike lunar control 4 Â£58.49 at www.zalando.co.uk using code BLCKFRDY25
		
Click to expand...


Only the god god awful venom ones in stock though. 

Nike have em all online ATM for approx Â£63 for those interested. 

Or or can make your own for Â£99.


----------



## Chaddy (Nov 25, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Only the god god awful venom ones in stock though. 

Nike have em all online ATM for approx Â£63 for those interested. 

Or or can make your own for Â£99.
		
Click to expand...

Where are they listed for Â£63? Showing Â£130 for me!


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 25, 2016)

Any Black Friday deals on adidas boost 360's


----------



## pool888 (Nov 25, 2016)

Chaddy said:



			Where are they listed for Â£63? Showing Â£130 for me!
		
Click to expand...

There is an extra 30% off code, you can pick pre designed ones for about Â£63 or design your own for around Â£99 once the code is applied


----------



## pool888 (Nov 25, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Any Black Friday deals on adidas boost 360's
		
Click to expand...

20% off the Adidas website so Â£72 if that's any good.


----------



## Mugs (Nov 25, 2016)

Clubhouse golf doing the Nike tour platinum Â£20

Half tempted to try them


----------



## Chaddy (Nov 25, 2016)

Mugs said:



			Clubhouse golf doing the Nike tour platinum Â£20

Half tempted to try them
		
Click to expand...

Good balls


----------



## stokie_93 (Nov 25, 2016)

pool888 said:



			There is an extra 30% off code, you can pick pre designed ones for about Â£63 or design your own for around Â£99 once the code is applied
		
Click to expand...

30% off Â£130 doesn't equal Â£63! 

XMAS16 also not working for me, anyone else struggling?


----------



## Chaddy (Nov 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			30% off Â£130 doesn't equal Â£63! 

XMAS16 also not working for me, anyone else struggling?
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me that's struggling!


----------



## pool888 (Nov 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			30% off Â£130 doesn't equal Â£63! 

XMAS16 also not working for me, anyone else struggling?
		
Click to expand...

Code working fine for me, are you sure the items you have chosen are in the sale as the code only works on sale items not full price goods.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 25, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			30% off Â£130 doesn't equal Â£63! 

XMAS16 also not working for me, anyone else struggling?
		
Click to expand...

The pre designed ones are Â£90.99 less 30% so come to Â£63.69. The ID ones you can design yourself to your own style are Â£143.99 less 30% so come to Â£100.79.

Nike Golf sale items link - http://store.nike.com/gb/en_gb/pw/mens-sale-golf/47Z7puZaha


----------



## stokie_93 (Nov 25, 2016)

pool888 said:



			The pre designed ones are Â£90.99 less 30% so come to Â£63.69. The ID ones you can design yourself to your own style are Â£143.99 less 30% so come to Â£100.79.

Nike Golf sale items link - http://store.nike.com/gb/en_gb/pw/mens-sale-golf/47Z7puZaha

Click to expand...

Ahhh the black ones I want aren't in sale!


----------



## Cue_147 (Nov 25, 2016)

I just golf this Ping Waterproof Jacket... They got long sleeved for the same price.

https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/sh...ip-short-sleeve-golf-waterproof-deep-sea-blue


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 25, 2016)

Check out golfsupport


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 25, 2016)

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Cobra_AMP_Irons_Steel_Shafts.html?utm_source=Clubhouse+Golf&utm_campaign=370d3ef80d-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2016_11_24&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_4f80daa8e0-370d3ef80d-61855265

Oops clicked the buy button.


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2016)

clickgolf have 15% off"most" of their site, if they have your spec means the M1 driver now is just over Â£250 or driver and 3 wood for Â£375


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2016)

3 Dozen Pro V1 or Pro V1X for Â£90.00 at Pro Shop Seaham Golf Club


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 25, 2016)

a year's sub to Today's Golfer (apologies GM!) and 24 Srixon AD333s for Â£28 when you use code JOYBF20% at the checkout

https://www.greatmagazines.co.uk/todays-golfer-magazine

(admin - feel free to delete if the powers that be don't like mention of a rival)


----------



## Grantley1988 (Nov 25, 2016)

Just picked up Gamegolf Live for Â£149 at American golf. They price matched Online golf who have Â£20 off when  spending over Â£100


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't need anything - I feel I am missing out - but I'm not going to be buying anything today I didn't need yesterday


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 25, 2016)

pool888 said:



			20% off the Adidas website so Â£72 if that's any good.
		
Click to expand...

Do you need to use a special code as my link is showing Â£129


----------



## Coffey (Nov 25, 2016)

oddsocks said:



			do you need to use a special code as my link is showing Â£129
		
Click to expand...

blackfriday


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 25, 2016)

" this product is exclusive of discounts "

((( insert angry face ))(


----------



## Coffey (Nov 25, 2016)

You need to go onto the black friday deals page. A lot of shoes on there and you can use the code as well!


----------



## robbo (Nov 25, 2016)

Very are selling the TomTom Golfer 2 GPS for Â£139.99 + delivery
http://www.very.co.uk/tomtom-golfer-2-gps-watch-large-black/1600098595.prd


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 25, 2016)

Coffey said:



			You need to go onto the black friday deals page. A lot of shoes on there and you can use the code as well!
		
Click to expand...

You sir are awesome!

Went through the lack Friday page and then applied BLACK Friday discount.... Â£71.00 :cheers:


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 25, 2016)

Golf Monthly are on it too https://www.magazinesdirect.com/mob...M_Christmas_2016_BlackFriday_Facebook_Organic


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 25, 2016)

10% off everything at abcgolf


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2016)

davidg2010uk said:



			Golf Monthly are on it too https://www.magazinesdirect.com/mob...M_Christmas_2016_BlackFriday_Facebook_Organic

Click to expand...

Huh, I got shafted with my subscription. I didn't realise they auto subscribe you for the following year (was gonna cancel as I barely have time to read the mag recently), logged into my account and it says they're taking out Â£60 every 6 months, I make that a tenner an issue unless I've misread it.


----------



## Wayman (Nov 25, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			3 Dozen Pro V1 or Pro V1X for Â£90.00 at Pro Shop Seaham Golf Club
		
Click to expand...

I grabbed some


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 25, 2016)

Wayman said:



			I grabbed some 

Click to expand...

Haven't seen them cheaper any where else!


----------



## snell (Nov 25, 2016)

Wayman said:



			I grabbed some 

Click to expand...

Using them as ornaments like mate??


----------



## Wayman (Nov 26, 2016)

snell said:



			Using them as ornaments like mate??
		
Click to expand...

I and my clubs!!!


----------



## Hendy (Nov 26, 2016)

Sorry if a double post but as its black Friday thread

Pro Vs rewashed in American golf 4.99 a dozen
www.americangolf.co.uk/balls-access...k-304374.html?dwvar_304374_variantimage=white

On till Monday or run out I guess


----------



## Bobirdie (Nov 26, 2016)

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/816-driver-and-xr-pro-fairway-wood/CA_56881

Double diamond big bertha driver and xr pro fairway Â£198 delivered. Bargain!


----------

